# How many roosters?



## Colleen5 (Jul 5, 2020)

Can someone look at my flock picture and circle the roosters/tell me how many I have? And what breed they are? The white tall ones are getting mean. The 3 dark ones look like roosters to me because of their neck feathers. I was supposed to have all pullets but I think I have a lot of roosters.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The pic isn't showing them close enough to be able to tell much. You'll have to try and section them off and get a closer pic of the birds. 

I can see several in the pic, the white ones that you suspect are roosters. I think I see a couple of others that are a darker color. But like I said, the pic is just too far away to pick out detail.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Well, the picture is pretty hard to tell for sure but it does look like 3 white roosters and at least 2 dark ones, maybe a 3rd.

Like Robin said, if you can get a picture of the suspect birds individually and sort of close up, that would help a lot. 
Where did you buy them from? Were they "straight run" or labeled as pullets?

Welcome!!


----------



## Longcrow (Jul 3, 2020)

_I count at least 7 roosters and those are the ones that are positioned so you can see them. You may have been scammed and have all roosters. Sorry for the bad news but people can get the roosters for next to nothing and profit a lot by selling them as pullets.

For your sake, I'm hoping to be wrong._


----------

